# Metra North Central to O'Hare



## sechs

Looking for experience and input.

I'm looking at taking Amtrak into Chicago with some family this summer. They'll go back home via train and I'll be flying out of O'Hare. I'm hoping to be able to hand-hold them onto their train and then catch Metra out to the airport. I also have at least one person flying in, so this is an option to get into town, as well as the blue line.

My main concern right now is how easy it will be to get around with luggage....


----------



## MrFSS

sechs said:


> Looking for experience and input.
> I'm looking at taking Amtrak into Chicago with some family this summer. They'll go back home via train and I'll be flying out of O'Hare. I'm hoping to be able to hand-hold them onto their train and then catch Metra out to the airport. I also have at least one person flying in, so this is an option to get into town, as well as the blue line.
> 
> My main concern right now is how easy it will be to get around with luggage....


See *THIS* link for the Metra line you need to O'Hare. It only runs weekdays for the commuters.
Blue Line is much better option as it goes right into the airport. Problem there, though, is getting from CUS to a Blue Line Station. Closest is south from CUS 3 blocks down Clinton and the station is under the Eisenhower expressway. Not a bad walk, but with luggage, may be tricky. Plus, there are no escalators at that station, if I remember correctly, so you'd have to walk down the steps with your luggage.

The O'Hare Metra stop is way out in one of the long term parking areas. There is a bud, but you'd have to walk a distance with your luggage to catch the shuttle bus back to the terminal.

Others may have more insight.


----------



## PerRock

MrFSS said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for experience and input.
> 
> I'm looking at taking Amtrak into Chicago with some family this summer. They'll go back home via train and I'll be flying out of O'Hare. I'm hoping to be able to hand-hold them onto their train and then catch Metra out to the airport. I also have at least one person flying in, so this is an option to get into town, as well as the blue line.
> 
> My main concern right now is how easy it will be to get around with luggage....
> 
> 
> 
> See *THIS* link for the Metra line you need to O'Hare. It only runs weekdays for the commuters.
> Blue Line is much better option as it goes right into the airport. Problem there, though, is getting from CUS to a Blue Line Station. Closest is south from CUS 3 blocks down Clinton and the station is under the Eisenhower expressway. Not a bad walk, but with luggage, may be tricky. Plus, there are no escalators at that station, if I remember correctly, so you'd have to walk down the steps with your luggage.
> 
> The O'Hare Metra stop is way out in one of the long term parking areas. There is a bud, but you'd have to walk a distance with your luggage to catch the shuttle bus back to the terminal.
> 
> Others may have more insight.
Click to expand...

I would sudjest the blue line too. if you don't wan't to walk to the station you can cross the river and hop on the EL and go down to one of the blue line stops and transfer to the blue from one of the loop lines. luggage on the EL didn't seem too bad when I did it last, no one seemed to notice. I would sudjest not taking arush hour train with luggage if you can help it.

peter


----------



## printman2000

PerRock said:


> if you don't wan't to walk to the station you can cross the river and hop on the EL and go down to one of the blue line stops and transfer to the blue from one of the loop lines.


Course, you would have to walk a couple of blocks to the El and then UP stairs (I did this last summer). Might be easier to go down stairs to the blue line. Walking distance is not that much different.


----------



## AlanB

MrFSS said:


> Blue Line is much better option as it goes right into the airport. Problem there, though, is getting from CUS to a Blue Line Station. Closest is south from CUS 3 blocks down Clinton and the station is under the Eisenhower expressway. Not a bad walk, but with luggage, may be tricky. Plus, there are no escalators at that station, if I remember correctly, so you'd have to walk down the steps with your luggage.


Clinton station is not fully accessable, so you would have to carry the luggage from street level down to the ticket booth level. However, from there down there are escalators, that will take you down to platform level. That assumes that they are running, they weren't once when I was there. The next time they were.


----------



## MrFSS

AlanB said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Line is much better option as it goes right into the airport. Problem there, though, is getting from CUS to a Blue Line Station. Closest is south from CUS 3 blocks down Clinton and the station is under the Eisenhower expressway. Not a bad walk, but with luggage, may be tricky. Plus, there are no escalators at that station, if I remember correctly, so you'd have to walk down the steps with your luggage.
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton station is not fully accessible, so you would have to carry the luggage from street level down to the ticket booth level. However, from there down there are escalators, that will take you down to platform level. That assumes that they are running, they weren't once when I was there. The next time they were.
Click to expand...

You're correct Alan. When I was in Chicago last summer for a week, I passed through that station about 8 times. Some times the escalators were working and some times not. 
The good thing is, on a train heading for the Airport, the station is before you hit the loop and you can usually find a seat, even at rush hour!


----------



## AmtrakCrescent20

MrFSS said:


> The O'Hare Metra stop is way out in one of the long term parking areas. There is a bud, but you'd have to walk a distance with your luggage to catch the shuttle bus back to the terminal.
> Others may have more insight.


The Metra stop consists of a tiny shelter and platform-like the majority of Metra's stations. It is at the outer end of remote parking lot F, if I remember correctly. From the stop, you board a bus, which takes you to the outer end of the ATS(a train like inter airport transportation system) which then stops at all the terminals. It's a VERY long ride just to the outer terminal, In'tl M, and still longer to termianls 3 and 2, and longest of all to 1. Unless you're dying to ride Metra and experience all this, take the blue line.


----------



## frj1983

AlanB said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Line is much better option as it goes right into the airport. Problem there, though, is getting from CUS to a Blue Line Station. Closest is south from CUS 3 blocks down Clinton and the station is under the Eisenhower expressway. Not a bad walk, but with luggage, may be tricky. Plus, there are no escalators at that station, if I remember correctly, so you'd have to walk down the steps with your luggage.
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton station is not fully accessable, so you would have to carry the luggage from street level down to the ticket booth level. However, from there down there are escalators, that will take you down to platform level. That assumes that they are running, they weren't once when I was there. The next time they were.
Click to expand...

That's CTA for you:

Some days the escalators work and some days they don't. They seem to be as old as some of the rail lines that are currently in bad shape. If your luggage is not huge, the Clinton Avenue stop is the best bet, because as Crescent20 pointed out, you can easily get a seat. Be aware of the fact that the Blue Line has many designated slow areas because of bad track, so it takes a bit longer to get to O'Hare than it used to. Just be patient, it will remind you of Amtrak(TeeHee).

I would also second PerRock, as a daily Commuter on CTA's trains, I beg you, PLEASE do not board the trains with luggage during rush hour. If you do, expect nasty comments and dirty looks as even one person with luggage can really muck up getting on and off easily(that is by the way a pet peeve of mine...yeah I'm impatient about that and I'm admitting it).


----------



## sechs

I've ridden the blue line from O'Hare, so I'm vaguely familiar with where the stations are. It sounds like I'll be suggesting that our one fly-in take it rather than Metra.

I'm not sure what kind of luggage I'll have, and may end up leaving the following morning anyway, due to price. So, I'll take everyone's comments under advisement.

Thanks


----------



## sechs

Can anyone comment on how easy it is to get from the O'hare transfer station to the Sheraton Gateway?

By the map, it looks walkable, but I'm hoping someone here has a better idea.


----------



## Superliner Diner

sechs said:


> Can anyone comment on how easy it is to get from the O'hare transfer station to the Sheraton Gateway?
> By the map, it looks walkable, but I'm hoping someone here has a better idea.


Hotels that close to an airport usually have complimentary shuttle services. I am sure they would be willing to drop you off at a train station if it's on the way to the airport itself.


----------



## sechs

Actually, as my question implies, I'm looking at going from the train station to the the hotel, not the other way around.

As I said, the hotel appears to be very close on the map, but I'm looking for verification.


----------



## sechs

I'm going to answer my question here, now having actually done it. Chicago being the rail hub that it is, I'm sure this will serve someone.

Both the Sheraton Gateway and the Holiday Inn Select are walkable from the O'Hare Transfer station. There's actually a sidewalk leading from the station past the Holiday Inn's parking lot, so one only needs to cross a bit a grass and the lot itself to get there. The Sheraton is across the street.

I had a pretty good view of the ex-Soo line from my room at the Sheraton. I presume that the Holiday Inn may offer better views, being directly next to the tracks.


----------

